# What to do with energy gel wrapper?



## s2000red (Jul 23, 2006)

I did a search but could not find what I was looking for.

What do you do with your energy gel wrapper after you have finished the gel? I don't want to throw it on the side of the road and I don't want to put it in my jersey pocket and get that sticky stuff on it/me. 

Just curious what you guys do with yours.

Thanks


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just leave them in my jersey pocket.

I started using Hammer Gel. You just pour the gel in a flask and have no trash to worry about.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Jersey pocket. If you don't want to deal with the waste, don't ride with gels. Seriously, that stuff is highly water soluble (that's why it is good fast carbs) so what's the big deal if a little gets on a jersey pocket?


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

As others have said, put it in your pocket. Makes a nice tire boot if you happen to get a cut tire.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Another option........*

I use the jersey pocket but often have my cell phone, arm warmers, etc. in my pockets and if I dont' want to get this stuff all sticky, I just fold the wrapper over itself 2-3 times and stick it between my handlebars and cables (just to the side of the stem. It fits nicely there (at least on my set-up) and I can just squirt the handlebar off later and throw away the wrapper at my next stop.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

similar to MJCBH: i'll roll out ALL of the goo, then roll it up and stick it inbetween the velcro straps of my saddle bag. other times i just toss it into a sewer grate. flame away if you wish.


----------



## s2000red (Jul 23, 2006)

At first I thought the gel might stain my jersey. Thanks for the enlightenment.

Also, thanks to everyone at this forum for all the great information. It really helps us new guys.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

s2000red said:


> I did a search but could not find what I was looking for.
> 
> What do you do with your energy gel wrapper after you have finished the gel? I don't want to throw it on the side of the road and I don't want to put it in my jersey pocket and get that sticky stuff on it/me.
> 
> ...


I just stick it (and the little piece that tears off) under the "cuff" of my shorts. - TF


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

botto said:


> similar to MJCBH: i'll roll out ALL of the goo, then roll it up and stick it inbetween the velcro straps of my saddle bag. other times i just toss it into a sewer grate. flame away if you wish.


Where I am (california) "sewer" grates are for storm drainage, not sewage. They go right into the streams. Throwing trash down there is the same as throwing it into a stream. 

I find that if I get most of the gel out and fold the wrapper up so the opening is on the inside it doesn't leak. I just put the used wrappers into the same jersey pocket that I use for food.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I stick the empty GU wrappers into an empty cliff bar wrapper. And if I haven't eaten a cliff bar, I stick the empty GU wrappers into my jersey pocket. It's not cool to litter.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> I just stick it (and the little piece that tears off) under the "cuff" of my shorts. - TF


Ditto here. I roll them up and tuck them up into under my shorts on the top of my thigh.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Not to mention that when storm grates and draining systems get clogged, it screws everything up. What would possibly lead someone to believe that it is okay to throw trash into a storm grate?


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Swallow it.


----------



## tyCycler (Jul 19, 2006)

Small ziplock bag works well. Put in trash, push the air out and zip shut and into the back jersey pocket.


----------



## tdhood (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm only about half-roadie & wear my CamelBak any time I'm riding. I keep fuel in the top pocket of the CamelBak & can reach it over my shoulder.

All my trash (Clif Bar wrappers, GU packets, beer bottles) goes up one leg of my shorts. After a few seconds, you don't realize it's there anymore.

tdh


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> What would possibly lead someone to believe that it is okay to throw trash into a storm grate?


read my OP. 

i wrote nothing about it being 'ok to throw things into sewer grates', i just wrote that i sometimes did it.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

botto said:


> similar to MJCBH: i'll roll out ALL of the goo, then roll it up and stick it inbetween the velcro straps of my saddle bag. other times i just toss it into a sewer grate. flame away if you wish.


a$$ho.le


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

botto said:


> read my OP.
> 
> i wrote nothing about it being 'ok to throw things into sewer grates', i just wrote that i sometimes did it.



Oh, I see. You "do it," and announce it on the internet, but you weren't suggesting you thought it was okay. Well, I guess then we can all agree you are just a jerk.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> Oh, I see. You "do it," and announce it on the internet, but you weren't suggesting you thought it was okay. Well, I guess then we can all agree you are just a jerk.


owned.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> Oh, I see. You "do it," and announce it on the internet, but you weren't suggesting you thought it was okay. Well, I guess then we can all agree you are just a jerk.


Whatever floats your boat, babe. :wink:


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Aww damn, it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> a$$ho.le


:Yawn:
:Yawn: :Yawn:
:Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

Chris H said:


> Ditto here. I roll them up and tuck them up into under my shorts on the top of my thigh.


just put it in your jersey. yeah, sometimes little bits of goo will get on your jersey. i tried the under the bibs thing, but if any goo is left, i'd rather have warm sticky goo on the back of my jersey than on the inside of my thigh...NTTAWWT


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

ampastoral said:


> just put it in your jersey. yeah, sometimes little bits of goo will get on your jersey. i tried the under the bibs thing, but if any goo is left, i'd rather have warm sticky goo on the back of my jersey than on the inside of my thigh...NTTAWWT


I haven't had any problems yet. I roll them up with the cut end first so it doesn't leak on me. I did stick them in the jersey pocket in the beginning, but I always managed getting it on my hands when I reached back there for something else, once made the mistake of putting it in the same pocket as my cellphone (goo in the ear is no fun). On the legs is pretty bullet proof for me.

Oh yeah, almost forgot. Purposeful littering sucks. It's an elitist attitude that states the person thinks they are above the needs/wants/desires of everyone and everything else... kind of like art snobs.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

botto said:


> :Yawn:
> :Yawn: :Yawn:
> :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:


you just made him cry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQcKtpJfOmQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> you just made him cry
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQcKtpJfOmQ&mode=related&search=


hey boy scout,

Hook. Line. Sinker.

 
  
   

ps - won't be wasting my time clicking your link. i'll assume you mean the native american dude from '70s antilittering ad. :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't be selfish, botto, just hold on to the wrapper until you get home and discard it properly. There's really no excuse for littering and you're messing up the look and environment for your community every time you do it.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Swallow it.



Hmmmmm, talk about backin' up the drainage system ...


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

I guess I'm a jerk also. NO, I don't litter, but because I really don't care that you throw it in the sewer. Every so often they come and vac those things out anyway.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

ampastoral said:


> just put it in your jersey. yeah, sometimes little bits of goo will get on your jersey. i tried the under the bibs thing, but if any goo is left, i'd rather have warm sticky goo on the back of my jersey than on the inside of my thigh...NTTAWWT


(I was ready to respond, but one of the damn ads of rbr broke in) /////// I do what the above does: but I begin the wrap of the Gel foil from the opened end. Obviously keeping it rolled up, in My jersey pocket. And if/once the Bar foil be empty: I set the foil -- from the Gel -- into there. And wrap the Bar foil up. Stuffing it deeply into My jersey pocket, as the Bar Foil will easily unwrap, over time -- if nothing kept above.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I try to squeese out whatever might leak out the top really well, then most often I fold it up and put it in the jersery pocket. Even if it does mess it, its easy to clean. Warm water works great. Sometimes i'll tuck it into the leg of my short. But the pimp manuaver is to cruize up to your buddy, throw a hand on his back while you 'chat' and using ninja skills, sneak that puppy into his pocket.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I usually ride by botto's house and drop off my gel wrappers along with the rest of my trash in his front yard... I don't think it is ok, but I just do it..


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

CTinCT said:


> I guess I'm a jerk also. NO, I don't litter, but because I really don't care that you throw it in the sewer. Every so often they come and vac those things out anyway.


Maybe in your town. That doesn't happen around here. After a hard rain, all our street sewers back up like cheap toilets.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lol*



VaughnA said:


> I usually ride by botto's house and drop off my gel wrappers along with the rest of my trash in his front yard... I don't think it is ok, but I just do it..


Post of the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

VaughnA said:


> I usually ride by botto's house and drop off my gel wrappers along with the rest of my trash in his front yard... I don't think it is ok, but I just do it..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Powder Hound (Aug 11, 2005)

Chicken or egg? Did Botto start riding alone because he does things like litter for no reason or does he litter because he rides alone and knows no better?


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

i use a gel-bot water bottle. it works great and no sticky hands/pockets. The only downsides of it is its kinda hard to clean.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Powder Hound said:


> Chicken or egg? Did Botto start riding alone because he does things like litter for no reason or does he litter because he rides alone and knows no better?


:Yawn: 
:Yawn: :Yawn: 
:Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn: 

i guess you've never hear of the term "beating a dead horse".


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

botto said:


> :Yawn:
> :Yawn: :Yawn:
> :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:
> 
> i guess you've never hear of the term "beating a dead horse".


The horse is still talking so I guess he ain't dead yet!


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

mytorelli said:


> i use a gel-bot water bottle. it works great and no sticky hands/pockets. The only downsides of it is its kinda hard to clean.


Denture tablets and warm water.

Works on your water bottles too.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Give a hoot and don't pollute!


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

Who uses gels for non race situations???? Just put it in an empty pocket. It's a race. You're gonna wash your jersey . . . . aren't you?


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

Chris H said:


> Ditto here. I roll them up and tuck them up into under my shorts on the top of my thigh.


Yup, tuck it under the shorts so it doesn't GU up anything in your pockets.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

VaughnA said:


> The horse is still talking so I guess he ain't dead yet!


he's no horse, he's an ass


----------



## Powder Hound (Aug 11, 2005)

botto said:


> :Yawn:
> :Yawn: :Yawn:
> :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:
> 
> i guess you've never hear of the term "beating a dead horse".


Smilie maximization. High five. We need a smilie wearing a fanny pack.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Didn't read the whole thread so excuse me if I repeat. Hammer Gel Flask. Saw a guy in a cat 5 race throw his wrapper on the ground a 4 or 5 years ago, the rest of the field including me about put him in the ditch. Don't be that guy.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

This thread is funny as hell.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Sub said:


> Didn't read the whole thread so excuse me if I repeat. Hammer Gel Flask. Saw a guy in a cat 5 race throw his wrapper on the ground a 4 or 5 years ago, the rest of the field including me about put him in the ditch. Don't be that guy.


One time I threw some trash on the ground. I felt so bad, I spoke-jammed myself.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> One time I threw some trash on the ground. I felt so bad, I spoke-jammed myself.



someone thinks he is funny I guess. Nice try though.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> I spoke-jammed myself.


Is that ©()dΣ ¿¿¿


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*I usually find a trash can along the way to drop them in*

Sort of a game I play, sometimes I don't even have to stop, just roll by, toss, 2 points and keep going. Same with spare tubes when I flat.

BT


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

*Yes, after 4000 posts he is still funny. (nmah)*



Sub said:


> someone thinks he is funny I guess. Nice try though.


.....


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

tyCycler said:


> Small ziplock bag works well. Put in trash, push the air out and zip shut and into the back jersey pocket.


That's what I've been doing all along.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

As Tolle and Tuba do it -- put it in the pocket. I try to make it a tighter donut than the previous wrapper.


----------



## halfnhalf (Apr 16, 2006)

After sucking down a goo packet I just unscrew a water bottle top and throw it in there. If there is water in the bottle it gives it a bit of flavor.


----------



## dvvilkins (Nov 28, 2016)

*Genius*



halfnhalf said:


> After sucking down a goo packet I just unscrew a water bottle top and throw it in there. If there is water in the bottle it gives it a bit of flavor.


Excellent suggestion, Mate.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

> Excellent suggestion, Mate.




You dredged an ELEVEN YEAR OLD THREAD for this gem?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Migen21 said:


> [/COLOR]You dredged an ELEVEN YEAR OLD THREAD for this gem?


Only 10 years and 3 months, so it's not so bad.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

halfnhalf said:


> After sucking down a goo packet I just unscrew a water bottle top and throw it in there. If there is water in the bottle it gives it a bit of flavor.


I like that idea too, will remember that next time I have gelled with me


----------



## zephxiii (Nov 22, 2013)

Lol... pocket jersey here....always pisses me off when i find all the gel I COULDA HAD all up in my jersey pocket the next day. 

Also, always a pain in the ass when in a race wearing full gloves and just trying to find A POCKET because you couldn't hook THE pocket you wanted discard it into in the first place...good times. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## swerv512 (Aug 26, 2007)

hammer nutrition sells flasks so you can buy gel in bulk and no need to look behind you to see if anyone saw you litter lol.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

Those wrappers are actually cellulose based. It's perfectly fine to eat them.


----------

